# Turnado freehand Turing device!



## goldstar31 (May 21, 2018)

I read the advert for the above on the way home in the train yesterday

Any comments please?

Yes, I have  got what appear to be possible tool holders.


Cheers

N

Should be 'Turning'  but apologies for my poor eye


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 21, 2018)

I believe this is what you were referring to. It looks to me like a great way to injure your fingers.---Brian


----------



## goldstar31 (May 21, 2018)

Thank you Brian. I was also thinking similar thoughts.
However, I do recall a curvilliniar device from Ornamental Turning and also that I have used( as all old blokes have done) with a hand held chisel .  Again, Most ball turning devices are 'hand driven' whilst most of the old brigade pivot lathe tools on fingers whilst grinding.  So perhaps experiences with this bit of Eccentricity, please?

Regards\
N


----------



## Nick Hulme (May 23, 2018)

Brian Rupnow said:


> It looks to me like a great way to injure your fingers[/MEDIA]



Observation and understanding of the geometry of the tool holder and it's interaction with the base plate would disabuse you of this erroneous conclusion. 
Not understanding something doesn't make it dangerous!


----------



## fcheslop (May 23, 2018)

After a bit more reading up I do like the idea and can see it been useful at least to me as I want to make a model or two of the original Stirling engines stored At Glasgow and Edinburgh .This would involve a few form tools to replicate the wood turned legs 
Just canna find a price although maybe a project coming on


----------



## goldstar31 (May 23, 2018)

Frazer,
               Actually it isn't new as far the physics is concerned. I have , as most old geysers have, a graver made from a bit of square hss steel. It becomes a diamond shape beloved by - well, eccentric people. Which is where I came in =LOL!

If I could see properly, I have Model Engineer curvilinear construction  which would do the 'Bessie Braddock' legs which you may recall- or those on your Stirling engines of Auld Reekie and Glesgeh.

Incidentally, I used to 'do' Northumbrian small bagpipes and  at some bit of almost forgotten past I worked on a Boxford with 'a bit of round bar' held in the 4 position tool post. The way to make funny shapes?

True, the Eccentric one is sophisticated = and the sliding  could come from a top slide which -- laughingly- come from removing a top slide when using  this Turnado thing.

As soon as things quieten down, I'm half blind, deaf, COPD'd and being filled with B-12 and Formic or did he say Folic acid, I'll unearth the article. 

Kindest regards

Pins and needles


----------



## fcheslop (May 23, 2018)

Hi Norm,
Its the copy bits n bobs that interest me as its easy to turn one but a beggar to get em all the same
It still use gravers I made as an apprentice and a wee bit of bell and pendulum work when Im skint
The engine Im most interested in is in Glasgi as are some drawings for a wee puffer Im going to build as despite the myth they are not flat bottomed
Guess thats what you get from been dragged up on the tales of Para Handy and his motley crew and I would like to see the Kelpies at Falkirk.
Well oneday 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...re-high-tribute-countrys-industrial-past.html


----------



## goldstar31 (May 23, 2018)

I've been to see the Kelpies on the road to Falkirk.
My mind has wandered to the early 1950's and the two Tyne Improvement Commission's steam boats called Patrol- used by the River Tyne Police and the Pioneer used by the Port Health.
There seems to be no record of either of them now. 

Regarding the Para Handy tales and puffer boats, probably Don Ashton of Stephenson's and Walshaerts Gears might be helpful.


I think that I have a heap of things in old Model Engineers and will try to go through them for you.

Oddly, I'm dining with one of the C.A.Parson's old staff tonight and he and a mate of his from Kilbarchan next Thursday.

Whether we will have time to 'yak' is questionable as we have to get in our aprons, collars and evening suits. 

Back to bed

N


----------



## goldstar31 (May 24, 2018)

Stirling Engine--- NASA. and R.J. Bourne?

I'm picking up too much stuff. Does the above mean anything?

Frazer-- PM Please?

N


----------



## rlukens (May 24, 2018)

Nick Hulme said:


> Not understanding something doesn't make it dangerous!



Joking?


----------



## Nick Hulme (May 24, 2018)

rlukens said:


> Joking?



No, not at all, is everything you don't understand implicitly dangerous? Some monumental Arris once insisted that a tool rack behind a lathe or mill was unsafe, exactly the kind of moron who doesn't understand that spindles should be stationary before anything other than cutting work goes on anywhere nearby  

There are people who will sneak up on a Bison or a Grizzly to get a better photo, that makes them really, really stupid people, it doesn't make the animal inherently dangerous, unless you combine it with really, really stupid people, and quite frankly the resulting fracas is probably in the best interest of society as a whole ;-)


----------



## Cogsy (May 24, 2018)

Nick Hulme said:


> it doesn't make the animal inherently dangerous


But surely, Grizzly bears are inherently dangerous animals - plenty of people have become Grizzly food or simply Grizzly victims without going out of their way to antagonise them. In the same way, Great White sharks are inherently dangerous - you'd be beyond foolish to get in the water with one to take a picture but your inherently foolish act is not the reason they are dangerous.


----------



## goldstar31 (May 25, 2018)

The news broke this morning in Montana- wherever that is, about a 28 year old lady researcher who was researching the aggressive habits of the Grizzlee bear- what ever that is.

She used a spray-- and it didn't seem to work. 

As for Bisons, we poor Brits have them. We call them  'Wash Bisons'

We have Wild Cattle- I jest not. However a kick from  a quite domestic female moo cow is almost as nasty. They kick forward rather than a horse which kicks back. The Chillingham herd of wild cattle lives convenient near-- hold your horses- Hulne Park where it is close to Brizzlee Tower.  We've also got adders- nasty snakes which never could multiply until they got log tables.

Now could we get back to the topic because I was a member of a Goldstar RAF Squadron who has Tornados. I was offered a quarter scale one which was hoisted up with a helicopter and dropped to test the instruments--- but like everyone else---I digress.

Happy Holidays

Norm


----------



## Tony Bird (May 25, 2018)

Hi,


goldstar31 said:


> I read the advert for the above on the way home in the train yesterday
> 
> Any comments please?
> 
> ...




Hi,

As an apprentice watch and clock repairer I learned to turn metal with various types of  gravers using 'T' rests of different designs, it was only after finishing my apprenticeship and going on to repairing larger clocks; Turret clocks and their like that I used a lathe with a fixed tool.  I was quite impressed with the video of this tool in action especially cutting steel and cast iron.  I still do quite a lot of hand turning and have several tool rests that fit either on the bed or cross slide of my Myford S7B.  The down side of turning on a lathe with a cross slide is that it gets in the way even on a long bed lathe like I have; especially turning between centres.  This new system is certainly no more dangerous and possibly less so than conventional hand turning;  I would certainly  like to have a go with it.  I must check the price and see if my pension will run to it.  Attached a photograph of a model cannon barrel I finished turning by hand.

Regards Tony.


----------



## goldstar31 (May 25, 2018)

Thanks Tony.  My experiences, although less than yours, agree.
As you also comment, it all depends on the price and whether one can buy plans, or plans and a kit or one is obliged to buy a made up article.  On the latter, I have both a couple of Myfords and a Sieg and clear his throat, a Unimat3/4 clone.

What became quickly apparent was the desirability of the use of collets rather than 3 or 4 self centering chucks. I've sets of Myford and ER25 and 16 ones. The 8mm ones can be discounted 

N

I had a senior moment and obviously the continuous flat bed of the ML10-- hoh hum!


----------



## Nick Hulme (May 25, 2018)

Cogsy said:


> But surely, Grizzly bears are inherently dangerous animals.



Thankfully only to culpably ignorant people who don't bother to apprise themselves of the risks despite widely and freely available information. 
In short, if you don't know the risk and you are too stupid to research them you are not going to survive and are doing your species a favour, it's not about not knowing, it's about being too stupid to even bother looking.


----------



## Cogsy (May 25, 2018)

Nick Hulme said:


> Thankfully only to culpably ignorant people who don't bother to apprise themselves of the risks despite widely and freely available information.
> In short, if you don't know the risk and you are too stupid to research them you are not going to survive and are doing your species a favour, it's not about not knowing, it's about being too stupid to even bother looking.



This still fits the definition of 'inherent' (existing as a natural and permanent quality of something). You must exercise caution in their environment because they are inherently dangerous. Our lathes and many other tools are inherently dangerous and need to be treated in such a fashion. Suggesting Grizzlies/sharks/lathes/mills/etc. are only dangerous when encountered by 'stupid' people is, in my mind, quite wrong.


----------



## goldstar31 (May 26, 2018)

Perhaps it would be courteous for those who want a platform  on the pros and cons of safety and danger to open their own topic.

I was simply trying to mention  the new development of an old idea and entitled Turnado.

No more- no less


----------



## 99Norton (May 26, 2018)

The tools from Eccentric Engineering have a lot of time invested to work out the kinks and the plans are incredibly good value for the money so I for one are awaiting their release.
  Here's a couple of old articles from 'Geomater' which I have found handy. Once made it sits unused for ages but some jobs would have been impossible on a manual lathe without it.


----------



## Cogsy (May 26, 2018)

goldstar31 said:


> Perhaps it would be courteous for those who want a platform  on the pros and cons of safety and danger to open their own topic.
> 
> I was simply trying to mention  the new development of an old idea and entitled Turnado.
> 
> No more- no less



It's a conversation Norm, they do tend to stray sometimes. And I think we might have a case here of "glass houses" and "pots and kettles" ey?


----------



## goldstar31 (May 27, 2018)

To Cogsy.

I can be serious, see my reply to Bazmac. 

Genetically, dear young Rowan and I have the same warped approach but a bit of humour goes a long way.
Rowan  graduated as an electrical engineer before becoming Mr Bean. 
I paid for my education, growing things in 'glass houses' Rowans lot were farmers!

Got the message?
Regards

N


----------



## Briantllb (May 27, 2018)

Regarding interactions with dangerous fauna, when living in OZ I had an arrangement with the sharks and other deadly marine fauna. If they wouldn't come onto the land I wouldn't go in the sea or the rivers. It didn't work with the crocodiles, snakes spiders, buffalo etc though and some of those even if you know that they are inherently dangerous you cannot avoid the risk because you do not know that the danger is present.


----------



## Herbiev (May 27, 2018)

Briantllb said:


> Regarding interactions with dangerous fauna, when living in OZ I had an arrangement with the sharks and other deadly marine fauna. If they wouldn't come onto the land I wouldn't go in the sea or the rivers. It didn't work with the crocodiles, snakes spiders, buffalo etc though and some of those even if you know that they are inherently dangerous you cannot avoid the risk because you do not know that the danger is present.


 Not to mention the Drop Bears


----------



## bazmak (May 28, 2018)

After reading this thread and watching the video my tuppence would be ,
I have a similar copy attachment on my woodturning lathe which i used to make large chess sets
The product looks good and well made and not much more dangerous than what other things we do
in our hobby of making nice small intricate items.Could see the possibilities on alum and brass for 
making victorian style miniature spindles etc but would be wary of cutting mild steel.The basic principles
and parts could be homemade and used without spending a fortune. I bought the plans for the toolgrinder
and made most of the parts. It would be an interesting exercise making say the acorn knobs for the Myford lathe


----------



## goldstar31 (May 28, 2018)

Barry
Could you clarify the ''tool grinder ' comment, please. Are you referring to your Eccentric Acute tool grinder?

Looking at the video, there seems to be a connection with the 'parallel arms 'on the Acute grinder.

Maybe my poor eye sight is making things difficult.

Thanks

N


----------



## bazmak (May 28, 2018)

Hi Norm,i was not comparing the workings of the toolgrinder to the Turnado only that its easy enough to copy and make without spending a lot money
I made most of the grinding attachment but have rarely used it,so i am glad i didnt spend $100s on it.Same with the turnador.Using what i have seen
and to include the template principle on my woodturning copy attachment,a simple baseplate to accepy templates can be made to makemultiple /identical items like fancy victorian spindles in brass and alum. I certainly would not spend a lot of money of buying one.Next project maybe ?


----------



## goldstar31 (May 29, 2018)

Returning to the topic, I am taking up a minute amount of problem with the long topslide of my SiegC4 lathe.
It's a big of a so and so as drum style DRO has to be removed first. So to work out the numerous bolts in the DRO, I removed the whole top slide.  Oddly, it is an almost identical pivot arm to the one on Turnado. 

As for the Myford variation, I have a spare ML7 top slide and a wrecked one from a Super 7( given to me) which both have pegs. I also have an un-machined Gibraltar tool post a la Tom Walshaw aka 'Tubal Cain' 

Humn?

N


----------



## bazmak (May 30, 2018)

dont do it unless you can post photos for everybody


----------



## goldstar31 (May 31, 2018)

As the song says 'Life get's tedious, don't it?'
With macular degeneration, being deaf since Goldstar days in the Royal Air Force and COPD and whatever, I have to continue to cope.
It's a so and so to peer into a viewfinder on a camera .  I see out of focus and alignment.

So why should I bother?

Cheers and that

N


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 13, 2018)

June 13 and another birthday gone past.

I see that Eccentric Engineering has updated its U Tube and given an a price for part  of their tooling.

I have now the Sieg C4 up and running but a hospital with yet another hypodermic needle to poke in my better eye ball looms

Roll on death and let's have a bash at the angels!

Norm


----------

